# spear fishing pensacola beach



## kluna11 (Apr 23, 2019)

I am new into spearfishing, but have enjoyed it every time I have went. However I have recently learned that It is illegal in a lot of areas near Pensacola. I was just needing to know if it is illegal to spearfish the artificial reef about 5 miles east of Pensacola beach. I went and scouted the area and there seems to be a lot of good marine life. I haven't seen any posted signs, but I also do not want any trouble from the law or a $400 fine. 

Help would be much appreciated thank you.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 5 miles from the beach you should be okay. The link below should help clear things up for you.

https://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/spearing/


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Simple rule of thumb, if you enter the water from a vessel (could be a kayak or canoe even) and its right on the beach, unless otherwise prohibited, as long as you are 100yards off the shore, you are ok.If you wade straight off the beach into the water with a gun or pole spear in hand, not legal. I guess because you are would armed within (and on) the 100 yard exclusion zone. Even though you would be spearing the exact same body of water and area. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Simple rule of thumb, if you enter the water from a vessel (could be a kayak or canoe even) and its right on the beach, unless otherwise prohibited, as long as you are 100yards off the shore, you are ok.If you wade straight off the beach into the water with a gun or pole spear in hand, not legal. I guess because you are would armed within (and on) the 100 yard exclusion zone. Even though you would be spearing the exact same body of water and area. I hope that makes sense.


Where did you get this 100 yard exclusion rule? Never heard of it. Can you post the source? I see where the exclusion is 100 yards of a public swimming beach, but I never took that to mean the whole beach.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/spearing/


----------

